# Brit retiring to Italy - maybe



## KateinWales

Newbie here,

I've read a lot of the posts about moving to Italy, but most of them are about finding work, and the few who want to retire seem to be Americans, mostly, and don't relate to my position as I'm a Brit. 

I lived and worked in Italy many years ago, for three happy years; my Italian's a bit rusty, but I do read it, and haven't lost touch with it. I finally managed to get back for a visit this April - which stirred everything up. I've always missed the place, and would have planned to retire to Italy had I not been put off by people saying how expensive property was. Foolishly, I believed them without checking thoroughly - and I only checked the city I used to live in, which is indeed costly. Recently, however, I've seen some of those "Place in the Sun" programmes which have come up with really inexpensive houses in Sicily. I also checked out some websites, and found equally cheap houses further north - even in Tuscany! VERY small ones.

Before that, three years ago I bought a small house in France, which I love too, though not in the same way as Italy. France is a great place but Italy makes my heart sing. OK, end of romantic bit.

At the moment I'm still in the UK. I did a lot of research before deciding to retire to France, (still haven't got all the answers) and now need to repeat that process re. Italy - just in case it would be possible to retire there after all. Sadly, I find my chosen retirement spot in France suffers from appallingly cold winters - another reason to look in certain parts of Italy!

So - can anyone tell me what the income tax situation (not the actual amounts, of course) might be for a U.K retiree, single, receiving a teacher's pension and a UK State Pension? 
What about Health contributions? 
Equivalents of Council Tax?
I suspect the inheritance rules as they are in France - i.e. your family gets it. (I have no family except first cousins, and haven't even been able to find out the situation in France yet!). 

Oh yes - I keep reading about taxes on house purchases, but so far don't know how these are worked out. 17%, is it? I'd be selling my UK house to finance any house in Italy, and it would have to be a very cheap house indeed.

I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but people seem very well-informed on this forum, so I know I have a chance of getting some good advice. I expect any replies will just direct me to consult an expert (please tell me where to find one) or a notary. Even so, anything from someone who's been through this process would be wonderfully useful.

It may not be possible, and I may have to settle for long visits. In which case I'll be back, asking about long-term rentals!

In hopes...


----------



## Guest

Hi KateinWales

Yes, quite a lot of questions, and I can only answer a few.

Inheritance... 75% of all your Italian assets will go to your next of kin regardless of your wishes, you can make a free will for the remaining 25%. Any assets outside Italy are governed by the laws of they country they are in

property purchase tax - 10% of the declared tax value, which is usually much less than the actual commercial value, if it is a second home (in Italy), however if you purchase it under a special "prima casa" law it is only 3%. Under "Prima Casa"you need to establish formal residence there within 18 months

Health contributions - get used to the idea of paying for some medical services if you want to get any. Current waiting time for an MRI scan is close to a year in the public health service

Local taxes - there is a municipal property tax (ICI) which is currently suspended on "First Homes" but is likely to be reinstated in the near future. Not a huge amount, say a couple of hundred Euros a year. There is also a municipal waste tax which is effectively the fee for municipal waste services and is calculated on the basis of the surface area of your house and number of occupants. Also quite modest

cheers


----------



## sheilamarsco

*retiring in italy*

i was in a similar situation four years ago. single woman retired and had lived in italy for a short while in the 60's so knew a little italian. i bought a house in abruzzo and have never been back to the uk since. i love it here the scenery is spectacular and although the winters are cold there's always the promise of long hot summers to look forward to. re the health service i think (and i worked as a nurse for over 25 years) that it is fantastic. if you want to pay a little extra for private care you can and appointments made within a few days to see specialists of your choice. no council tax!!!!! albeit i have to take plastic bags of rubbish to the nearest large communal bins but i don't mind that at all when i think of the horrendous amount of council tax i was paying where i previously lived. all in all i'd say follow your dream you won't regret it. if you want to pm me for further info please feel free. best wishes, sheila


KateinWales said:


> Newbie here,
> 
> I've read a lot of the posts about moving to Italy, but most of them are about finding work, and the few who want to retire seem to be Americans, mostly, and don't relate to my position as I'm a Brit.
> 
> I lived and worked in Italy many years ago, for three happy years; my Italian's a bit rusty, but I do read it, and haven't lost touch with it. I finally managed to get back for a visit this April - which stirred everything up. I've always missed the place, and would have planned to retire to Italy had I not been put off by people saying how expensive property was. Foolishly, I believed them without checking thoroughly - and I only checked the city I used to live in, which is indeed costly. Recently, however, I've seen some of those "Place in the Sun" programmes which have come up with really inexpensive houses in Sicily. I also checked out some websites, and found equally cheap houses further north - even in Tuscany! VERY small ones.
> 
> Before that, three years ago I bought a small house in France, which I love too, though not in the same way as Italy. France is a great place but Italy makes my heart sing. OK, end of romantic bit.
> 
> At the moment I'm still in the UK. I did a lot of research before deciding to retire to France, (still haven't got all the answers) and now need to repeat that process re. Italy - just in case it would be possible to retire there after all. Sadly, I find my chosen retirement spot in France suffers from appallingly cold winters - another reason to look in certain parts of Italy!
> 
> So - can anyone tell me what the income tax situation (not the actual amounts, of course) might be for a U.K retiree, single, receiving a teacher's pension and a UK State Pension?
> What about Health contributions?
> Equivalents of Council Tax?
> I suspect the inheritance rules as they are in France - i.e. your family gets it. (I have no family except first cousins, and haven't even been able to find out the situation in France yet!).
> 
> Oh yes - I keep reading about taxes on house purchases, but so far don't know how these are worked out. 17%, is it? I'd be selling my UK house to finance any house in Italy, and it would have to be a very cheap house indeed.
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but people seem very well-informed on this forum, so I know I have a chance of getting some good advice. I expect any replies will just direct me to consult an expert (please tell me where to find one) or a notary. Even so, anything from someone who's been through this process would be wonderfully useful.
> 
> It may not be possible, and I may have to settle for long visits. In which case I'll be back, asking about long-term rentals!
> 
> In hopes...


----------



## KateinWales

*thanks*



sheilamarsco said:


> i was in a similar situation four years ago. single woman retired and had lived in italy for a short while in the 60's so knew a little italian. i bought a house in abruzzo and have never been back to the uk since. i love it here the scenery is spectacular and although the winters are cold there's always the promise of long hot summers to look forward to. re the health service i think (and i worked as a nurse for over 25 years) that it is fantastic. if you want to pay a little extra for private care you can and appointments made within a few days to see specialists of your choice. no council tax!!!!! albeit i have to take plastic bags of rubbish to the nearest large communal bins but i don't mind that at all when i think of the horrendous amount of council tax i was paying where i previously lived. all in all i'd say follow your dream you won't regret it. if you want to pm me for further info please feel free. best wishes, sheila


Thanks, Sheila. May do that when I find out how to! I was hoping to avoid cold winters - it's snowing in Wales as I write, and the place in France has snow, too. And I've just discovered I'm going to be paying horrendous council tax there! You seem toh ave a different view of the health service from the other person who replied to my post. Different areas?


----------



## KateinWales

*Taxes*



omegendorph said:


> Hi KateinWales
> 
> Yes, quite a lot of questions, and I can only answer a few.
> 
> Inheritance... 75% of all your Italian assets will go to your next of kin regardless of your wishes, you can make a free will for the remaining 25%. Any assets outside Italy are governed by the laws of they country they are in
> 
> property purchase tax - 10% of the declared tax value, which is usually much less than the actual commercial value, if it is a second home (in Italy), however if you purchase it under a special "prima casa" law it is only 3%. Under "Prima Casa"you need to establish formal residence there within 18 months
> 
> Health contributions - get used to the idea of paying for some medical services if you want to get any. Current waiting time for an MRI scan is close to a year in the public health service
> 
> Local taxes - there is a municipal property tax (ICI) which is currently suspended on "First Homes" but is likely to be reinstated in the near future. Not a huge amount, say a couple of hundred Euros a year. There is also a municipal waste tax which is effectively the fee for municipal waste services and is calculated on the basis of the surface area of your house and number of occupants. Also quite modest
> 
> cheers


Thanks for all that, really useful, and I'll need to go and think about it. You and Sheila (second reply) seem to have different views of the health service. If I can decide who gets the remaining 25% of my assets, whatever they may be at that point, at least that's more than I could do in France, from what I can discover so far.


----------



## sheilamarsco

i think you have to post three times in order to get or send private messages. re the other contributor i expect a different area from the one i live in. abruzzo is'nt such a tourist spot as some other areas and is typically italian. also i note the other person is originally from the usa so i guess that makes a difference in the cost of health care. as a uk citizen you are entitled to european health care facilities at a basic level free of charge then you add on if you want private care. there's also a discount if you are over 60 as i am.


----------



## KateinWales

*Health*



sheilamarsco said:


> i think you have to post three times in order to get or send private messages. re the other contributor i expect a different area from the one i live in. abruzzo is'nt such a tourist spot as some other areas and is typically italian. also i note the other person is originally from the usa so i guess that makes a difference in the cost of health care. as a uk citizen you are entitled to european health care facilities at a basic level free of charge then you add on if you want private care. there's also a discount if you are over 60 as i am.


Sounds just like France, then. Hey - that could be my three posts - maybe now I'll be able to use pms.


----------



## pudd 2

KateinWales said:


> Sounds just like France, then. Hey - that could be my three posts - maybe now I'll be able to use pms.


hi i to live in abruzzo in the chieti region here we do not have cold winters where i came from nofolk thats what you call cold , here you never need more than a light coat ules you go to the top of our mountain , i cant speak for the aquila region only that Laquila is the colldest citty in italy fact , this weak i have been working out side in my shirt sleaves


----------



## KateinWales

*Chieti*



pudd 2 said:


> hi i to live in abruzzo in the chieti region here we do not have cold winters where i came from nofolk thats what you call cold , here you never need more than a light coat ules you go to the top of our mountain , i cant speak for the aquila region only that Laquila is the colldest citty in italy fact , this weak i have been working out side in my shirt sleaves


Sounds like my kind of place! Do you have earthquakes?


----------



## pudd 2

KateinWales said:


> Sounds like my kind of place! Do you have earthquakes?


ehen the big quake was in laquela we felt a tiny after shock 3 days later but as we are on rock nothing ever falls down in pretoro were we live , google pretoro and you will se what a buitiful place it is


----------

